# localhost & ssl



## ShooterMS (21. Juli 2004)

Ich habe als Entwicklungsumgebung einen Apache 2 unter Windows laufen. Wie kann ich zu Testzwecken SSL auf dem Server aktivieren? 

Danke


----------



## danube (21. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir diese Anleitung: http://www.netzadmin.org/server/apache/apache-ssl.htm


----------

